
Comb, a suite of monospaced fonts ideal for designing forms - tobr
https://www.typotheque.com/blog/comb_a_suite_of_monospaced_fonts_ideal_for_designing_forms
======
ktpsns
Something which I don't understand about paid fonts is: If they are shown in
the browser as webfont, I can download (potentially convert to OTF/TTF) and
use them on the desktop _without_ paying for 280€ for the desktop license.

I appreciate that font designers don't want to work for free and that
licensing is a model. My argument is: If you want to charge people for
downloading a file, don't offer this file without charging. Exactly that
happens when it is used as a CSS font.

------
IronWolve
A Paid monospace font? Whats wrong with free mono solutions?

